# Datum um ein Tag reduzieren



## tinytime (30. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

wie kann ich am einfachsten, wenn ich ein Datum Objekt gegeben hab, den Tag um eins reduzieren.
Bspw. wenn ich den 1. April habe.., soll er auf den 31. März...


----------



## Michael... (30. Nov 2010)

Was ist ein Datum Übjekt? Die Klasse java.util.Calendar bietet die Methode roll(...) mit der man das damit repräsentierte Datum um beliebige Einheiten verschieben kann.


----------



## Andi_CH (30. Nov 2010)

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/72133-date-object-um-eins-erhoehen.html

GregorianCalendar add ....


----------



## Andi_CH (30. Nov 2010)

Och da ist noch eines das noch älter ist:
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/32186-datum-erhoehen.html


----------



## Jens81 (30. Nov 2010)

wenn's mit nem Date Object sein muss dann

```
//Heutiges Datum - 1 Tag
long millisekundenEinesTages = 86400000;
Date datum = new Date(new Date().getTime()-millisekundenEinesTages);
```


----------



## bone2 (30. Nov 2010)

```
Calendar datum = Calendar.getInstance();
        // datum.set(6, datum.get(6)-1);
        datum.roll(6, -1);
        System.out.println(datum.getTime());
```


----------



## Andi_CH (30. Nov 2010)

oder das da, einfach mit -1 ...


----------

